# Super Sport info needed PLEASE



## tbarber (Aug 23, 2015)

just bought this Super Sport at a pawn shop. the serial number is CJ804899.  i think it's March 1973 but what do the other numbers mean? here's a few pics- not great cuz i wasn't planning on posting in forum- it had some ugly straight handle bars which i immediately had removed and had these curvier ones put on. I don't like the original curved down type so i don't ever plan on that.  and sorry about the lingo as i'm no expert!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 23, 2015)

That sure is a clean nice paint SS. Appears to be Sunset Orange too. If that is the SN you are correct on the SN date. As far as the other numbers go, they are just a running sequential number starting at ? and it really means nothing. I wonder why yours has six digits.


----------



## Metacortex (Aug 23, 2015)

tbarber said:


> just bought this Super Sport at a pawn shop. the serial number is CJ804899.  i think it's March 1973 but what do the other numbers mean?




That is a 1973 Ladies' model Super Sport in Sunset Orange with what appears to be the small 20" frame (a larger 22" size was also available). The numbers in the frame serial are simply intended to be a unique identifier for frames (or headtubes) stamped or built that month. I believe they were mostly sequential to frame/headtube production, however the first number ("8" in this case) may have had some other as of yet unknown significance.



> ...it had some ugly straight handle bars which i immediately had removed and had these curvier ones put on.




The stem, handlebars, brake levers and pedals have been changed, but everything else seems to be original to the bike. Note that while the frame may be dated from March '73, if the shifters are original (and I believe they are) that bike was built sometime on or after July 16, 1973, which was the day the factory reopened after the annual summer shut-down that year as well as the day Schwinn put those shifters into production.



GTs58 said:


> I wonder why yours has six digits.




The Chicago built frame serial numbers on the headtube from 1970 up had 6 numeric digits. The prior numbers on the rear dropout had 5 digits.


----------

